# Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar...Closing!!



## 2Sticks

First I want to thank Vicki for being so gracious as to allow me to post these Fragrance Oils for sell here. These are the same ones I am offering on my FB group. 
*Oct. pre-sell ....Oct 1st through Oct 12th* 
*Frankincense & Myrrh $32.90 lb*....The best I could find. Considered the gold standard for this fragrance. I know this one is expensive, but I also know you only want the very best. This fragrance oil does have a base of EO's in it. 25lb minimum for this price. Cures to tan in cp goat milk soap. FP 168.8 
*Blue Sugar $22.95 lb*.....What a wonderful fragrance this one is! Top notes are mandarin orange and bergamot; middle notes are coriander, patchouli, lavender, licorice and cotton candy; base notes are tonka bean, star anise and cedar. Very manly and the cedar notes really come through and the sweet cotton candy blooms when wet. Cures toa dark carmel color in CP goat milk soap. 35lb minimum. FP 200
*Oatmeal, Milk & Honey...$18.65 lb or $18.00 lb in 5lb jug*....This is the one you've all been waiting and asking for. Need I say more? Not overbearing OOB and the fragrance cures to a warm "oats" fragrance. Nothing fake about this one. Don't miss out on this and I suggest if this is a great seller for you that you buy the 5lb jug and save on the per lb price as well as shipping. 35 lb minimum. Cures to warm taupe in cp goat milk soap. FP 200 I'll let you know as soon as we meet the minimums for each fragrance. Shoppers, start your buying....LOL


----------



## VickiLynne

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell*

Tamera,

Is this a different OMH one than the last pre-sell you had on this?

Thanks,

Vicki/NC


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell*

Yes Vicki Lynn,
This is different. This is the OMH Lillian sold. Smells like warm oats. Vicki is using some, maybe she will say something about it.


----------



## VickiLynne

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell*

Tamera,

Oh, I had used this before! And yes, it smells wonderful!

Thanks,

Vicki/NC


----------



## eam

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell*

Tamera, please put me down for a pound of OMH. Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

I am using the OMH that Tamera sold as my Almond Biscotti, because it is heavy on the almond and cherry (and everyone loves it  She also sent me several pounds of this new OMH, that is a dead on dupe of what Lillian sold, and it is exactly what she said. Warm oats, not an almond to be found , the perfect OMH for me.


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

Thank you for the explaination Vicki


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

5# of the OMH, pleeeeease.


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

How funny! I just got on here to contact you Denice because I knew you wanted OMH. Thanks for your order


----------



## Jo~*

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

OK, I will get 1# of the OMH. 
Just tell me when I need to send you some kind of $$ or an address. 
This is my first time ordering. I don't have Pay Pal.
JoAnn.


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

Ok Jo, you're down for 1lb of OMH.
I will need your email address, and your physical address for shipping. PM me with the info.


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

Update on oct. Pre-sell
Frankincense & Myrrh... 25lb min. so far 16 ordered need 9 more lbs
Blue Sugar................... 35lb min. so far 16 ordered need 19 more lbs
OMH............................ 35lb min. so far 32 ordered need 3 more lbs

As long as we meet the minimum amounts we can order, but of course we can order as much as we need above the minimum


----------



## SherrieC

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

I will up my Order if we need to on the 11th : )


----------



## Jo~*

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*



2Sticks said:


> Ok Jo, you're down for 1lb of OMH.
> I will need your email address, and your physical address for shipping. PM me with the info.


Ok I just sent it to you. 
Thanks


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

Sheryl,
Thank you!


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

Update 
Frankincense & Myrrh has met the minimum !
OMH has met the minimum !
Still need 10lb of Blue Sugar to meet minimum.
You can still order until close on the 12th


----------



## Holly Govero

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

DARN IT! I was going to ask u to add me for OMH but that is okay!! Thanks. Blue Sugar ? Never heard of it. What is it really smell like ??


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

Holly the OMH is open until the 12th so you cna order. When I said we met the minimum I just ment that we had enough ordered that we can place an order. If you want OMH just let me know. Blue Sugar is a dupe of a mens fragrance by Aqualina. It has a lovely cedar scent with a sugar base. Top notes are mandarin orange and bergamot; middle notes are coriander, patchouli, lavender, licorice and cotton candy; base notes are tonka bean, star anise and cedar. Very manly and the cedar notes really come through and the sweet cotton candy blooms when wet.


----------



## fattyaddie

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

Hey Tamera
Ill take a 1 lb of each dance: :biggrin
Thanks


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

:woohoo Jenene! Thank you for the order!!!!!!


----------



## 2Sticks

*Re: Oct. Pre-sell...Frank & Myrrh, OMH, Blue Sugar*

Getting ready to close this pre-sell. Getting ready to start invoicing so please let me know if you want to get in on this sell.


----------



## Anita Martin

Tamera, 
Any updates on this pre-sell?


----------



## Faye Farms

On FB she said the F&M is poured and ready to ship and the Blue Sugar is due to arrive at her door in the next day or two. Not sure about OMH as I didn't order any so didn't pay attention.


----------



## SherrieC

I think she said both OMH and blue sugar is due in two days


----------



## 2Sticks

OMH & Blue Sugar were delivered just a little while ago. I am bottleing them now dance:


----------



## Anita Martin

Oh thanks Tamera! I can't wait to get them soaped! I am using the last tiniest bit of my patchouli passion tonight in a blend. Will be so glad to have some more of that too!


----------



## 2Sticks

Blue Sugar is bottled, labled and sealed with tape. Everyone's name is on their bottles. Now on to the OMH. I'll be glad when it's all bottled and ready to go!


----------



## jandzmom

This is so exciting! I ordered the blue sugar and the OMH through facebook I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.... I know, I have a boring life,lol


----------



## 2Sticks

Chrissy, I didn't know that was you!!!!


----------



## Angelknitter12

How did I miss this?? Apparently I am not checking the board often enough. Just been so crazy busy.


----------



## 2Sticks

I wondered what happened to you Kami


----------



## 2Sticks

All shipping invoices have been sent out and all the boxes are packed and ready to go. Please PM me if you are waiting for a shipping invoice.


----------

